# ANY Podarite, Apeejay(KOL) or Bloomian(DELHI)



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

*Bloomians THREAD*

ANyone from these schools here. Mabe I noe u, cuz I studied in them, and currently in the last name.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2008)

NO.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Dec 6, 2008)

yes from apeejay school. passed out this year currently in nit durgapur


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmm was there last year too, class 9th, here in Delhi now, mabe I noe u.
Name?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Hmm, even Walt Disney has started this eh
REPORTED


----------



## cyberpyrate (Dec 8, 2008)

Saksham Manchanda,class XII pass out,science


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm, I don't noe u, i new some, u knew Puja or Neha?


----------



## cyberpyrate (Dec 9, 2008)

sure know them both.still in touch


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

Me Preetam, left last year, class 9.
Now in 10.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

Stop Spamming^^^!!!


----------

